# Anybody Work at Vitamin Shoppe?



## oaktownboy (Jan 15, 2007)

was thinking of working there part time. Employees get 30% off non VS brands and 40% off everything VS. pretty sweat deal considering VS already offers some of the lowest prices out there..


----------



## ABCs (Jan 15, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> was thinking of working there part time. Employees get 30% off non VS brands and 40% off everything VS. pretty sweat deal considering VS already offers some of the lowest prices out there..




Hmm, never knew that. Maybe I should get myself a weekend job... if only I had the damn time. Saving 40% on sups would be awesome.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 15, 2007)

i would get the employee discount, and then my regular member discount. i would almost be paying nothing


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 16, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> i would get the employee discount, and then my regular member discount. i would almost be paying nothing



I used to work at GNC and I got the 5 finger discount.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 16, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I used to work at GNC and I got the 5 finger discount.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 16, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I used to work at GNC and I got the 5 finger discount.



Tisk tisk.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 16, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Tisk tisk.



I wouldn't do that now.  I was 16 and didn't give a crap.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 16, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I used to work at GNC and I got the 5 finger discount.



one of my friends also was receiving the "5 finger" discount at Office Depot until he got caught. needless to say, he is no longer employed there


----------

